# New to the Board



## Backeastatlast (Aug 7, 2010)

Gents,

Just wanted to say hi. My name is Mike and I live outside of D.C.. I'm originally from Philadelphia and have lived in San Diego for the past 8 years. I gotu hooked on kayaking while living there and bought a 12.5' Malibu pro explorer outfitted for fishing. I used it a few times there for fishing and lobster, but most times I just took it out to paddle and see some sights. 

I always enjoyed fishing while growing up, and spent most of every summer at the Jersey shore. I got into surf fishing before I moved to S.D. and am looking forward to starting up again this fall and catching a few big stripers!

My yak is down on the eastern shore of VA currently, near Cape Charles. I am heading down there for vacation this week and am looking forward to getting out there. I've been to the pier at Kiptopeke a few times, but am anxious to paddle out to the concrete ships and hooking up. I'll post some pics when I get back.

If anyone else fishes in this area, let me know. My parents just built their retirement house down there so we are new to the area and trying to learn some of the local spots. I'm also curious if anyone paddles out on the ocean side and surf fishes from the islands. Seems it would be pretty productive. 

Sorry for the long rant, just excited to be back on the east coast and looking forward to getting out in my kayak. Graet info on this board so far, glad I found it.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome Backeast. The concrete ships offer some great fishing. Flounder, drum, striper, you name it. Good luck, let us know how you do.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome Backeast 

Once you try the concrete ships , ... you won't miss the kelp beds anymore.

Get to know some of the local lads who fish the area , and get to know some of their techniques. You wont be disappointed !

Fishwander


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Welcome aboard. The concrete ships is a good place to fish especially during the late fall. You will be able to catch large stripers there in the 40 lb calss.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Welcome to the insanity. If you have the space, keeping your yak here (NoVA) would be good too. The fishing's not quite as good as the Eastern Shore, but you don't have to drive 3+ hours to fish, either. There's a small, but dedicated crew up here in the Metro DC area.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Mike,
Welcome to the pack. AtlantaKing and some of us living Wash area drive 3+ hours to fish the mouth of the bay. Enjoy Easter Shore fishing. That will be a blast. But, Don't underestimate the upper/middle bay. You drive less than an hour and there are plenty of places to fish even though the weather is bad.

Joe


----------



## Backeastatlast (Aug 7, 2010)

Gents,

Thanks for the warm welcome. Sorry it took me so long to get back. It was a great two week vacation. Unfortunately, I never made it out on my yak. My dad was having back issues and it wasn't going to be fun to fish from my kayak while he was stuck on the pier. I did get out a few times during the week, mostly at the Cape Charles pier. Mixed bag of small fish, one 16 1/2 inch flounder that we threw back. 

We went out on the Miss Jennifer next to the Cherrystone Campground. Had a great day even though the conditions were not great. The morning trip was a wedding party charter; they got 5 keeper flounder. Boat consisted mostly of kids and parents from the campground. The tide was so high that day due to the shift in winds that part of the dock was under water about an inch. Winds were strong and it didn't look like it would be a good day.

We got to the stern and drifted a 2 oz ball jighead with a trailing flounder jig behind. Biggest hits came on gulp on the trail jig and also on sea robin strips that had been caught and cut up. We landed 6 total including the pool winner 22 inches. My dad caught his limit and the captain said it was his first limit catch of the season. 

Looking forward to getting out on the kayak in the fall. I'll have to bring it back home to get in on the local action too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome back east Backeastatlast! Good fishhing to be had year round down here. Maybe we'll bump into one another on the aqua sometime. Joe, ComeOnFish, lives near you and is a great guy. Big reds soon followed by fat rocks soon to be had by all!


----------



## Olderfisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome back, dude!

I agree with the Upper Bay as a great fishing place.
I'm a newbie also, RETIRED AND LOOKING TO FISH out of my first kayak, a Manta Ray 14.
Come on up here!

Tom


----------

